# Looking for a cellphone java app of a Rubik's Cube



## Kabuthunk (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of any applications/games that is basically just solving a Rubik's Cube on one's cellphone? The only thing I've found is some program called "Rubik's Cube 3D" by Azew, which from what I can tell only has a one-use trial. Their website no longer exists, so I can't even buy the game to get the serial code. Otherwise, I simply can't find another alternative. Note: don't have an iphone, so it'd have to be Java-based.

Any directions anyone can point me in would be awesome.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.getjar.com/mobile-all-applications/morrix-cube/?o=bestmatch
Ive got Morrix Cube but try others, some have up to 6x6.


----------

